# مساعدة في Cassegrain Satellite dish



## علاء الحوارات (18 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم,,,
اخوتي الاعزاء أود السؤال عن هذا النوع من الدش حيث انه علم الاتصالات ليس من اختصاصي لكن حبي في عالم الستلايت دفعني لتجربة هذا النوع من الصحون الاستقبال وقد قمت بتصميمه عبر ملف excel جاهز فيه كل المعادلات المطلوبة وعند التنفيذ لاستقبال قمر صناعي Astra 28.2e الا أنني استطعت الحصول على Strength بحدود 80% دون أي Quality .
علما بان قطر الصحن الكبير هو 180 سم والصغير الخاص بعكس الاشارة هو 60 سم . 
ملاحظة : أعطاني ملف الـ excel معلومة Cassegrain loss بمقدار -2db الخاص بـ sub reflector
اود معرفة السبب في عدم حصولي على Quality؟


وشكرا


----------



## الحسيان (20 يوليو 2017)

اوكي تمام


----------

